# Princess Roxy Lynn



## RoxysMissBehavin (Nov 28, 2006)

This is my Princess. Roxy's a TB/Morgan. I got her 2 years ago, shes now 10. When I first got her, I was told she wouldn't jump higher than 18 inches and that she probably wouldn't be able to trail ride b/c she is spooky. She jumps 3'0"-3'3", and trail rides bareback now















. Shes my princess. All the girls at the barn LOVE to ride her. She even lets me and my friend double up on her bareback.


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

She's adroable. She looks tiny though, how tall is she?


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Your Roxy is just as cute as my Roxy! It must be in the name...

Haha and your screenname is so appropriate for mine too!


----------



## child in time (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice horse


----------

